# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  الجن العاشق اسبابه علامات وجوده وعلاقته بتاخر الزواج > مهم جدا"

## جنون راك

السلام عليكم ،،
موضوع كان خاطري أعرفه من زمان لآني كنت حاسة بشوية أعراضه ، لكن الحمدلله عرفت وايد أشياء مهمة،،


***


الجن العاشق اسبابه علامات وجوده وعلاقته بتاخر الزواج
سوف اشرح جميع انواع الجن التى تتلبس بالانسان 
وعلامات وجودها وعلاجها ان شاء الله وهذا هو اول نوع 
الجن العاشق :-من أخطر الانواع واشرسهم تمسكا بالجسد
والسبب هو أن الجن العاشق جن ياتى بمحبته هو لا ساحر يجبره على الدخول
ولا على اى شىء بل ياتى بكل رغبه منه للدخول فى الجسد عكس
السحر تماما لان الجن المكلف بسحر ياتى طوعا للساحر وليس بمزاجه 
ولهذا من خبس الساحر فى الغالب اذا كان متمكن ويستطيع ان يعرف خدام الباب الذى
يستخدمه رجال ام نساء ام الاثنين فيرسل للرجل أمراه من الجن 
وللامرآه رجل من الجن عسى ان يحدث توافق بينهم ويتطور السحرفقط الى سحر وعشق وهكذا يكون هو المستفاد لان اذا انحل السحر لا يخرج 
لانه عشق المريض وهكذا يكون فى له رابطين بالحاله (السحر - العشق)
لهذا اقول ان العشق اقوى الانواع 
تمسكا بالجسد
اسباب أقترانه بالانسان 
اولا اللبس العادى ياتى من 
1- تخفيف الرجل او المرآه خاصه من ثيابها وتقف اما المرآه كثيرا
وتسير ذهابا وإيابا مستعرضه لبدنها ومفاتنها معجبه بنفسها وفى هذا الوقت قد
يكون من الجن العامر أو الطارق من يراها ويعشقها 
ويقول شيخ الاسلام ابن تيميه
(صرع الجن للإنس قد يكون عن شهوه وهوى وعشق)
وقيل فى الحديث (ستر ما بين اعين الجن وعورات بنى ادم ان نقول قبل خلع
الملابس بسم الله الذى لا اله الا هو 
2-نوم الرجل او المرأه خاصه فى الصيف بملابس خفيفه
وأبدان عاريه +عدم ذكر الله قبل النوم
3- دخول الخلاء للغسل والاستحمام دون ذكر الله تعالى قبل الدخول
4- قبل كل هذه الاسباب عدم الالتزام وعدم الصلاه والذكر
ثانيا-السحر 
كما ذكرت ممكن ان يدخل فى جسد الانسان ثم يتمسك به ويعشقه 
ويحول السحر الى سحر وعشق 
علامات الجن العاشق
العلامه الاولى - يجعل المرأه عذراء بمعنى 
*أن يقلب وجهها بوجه قبيح امام خطابها والعكس 
*يجعل المرآة فى أحوال غريبه كأن يجعلها تغضب وتثور 
لاقل الاسباب فى وجه الخطاب او تسبه او ترفض مقابلته تماما 
* ويترتب على ذلك ان تشتهر المرآه بهذه الصفات فلا يتقدم لها احد
* ومن الممكن ان تظهر هذه العلامات بعد الخطوبه
* ومن الممكن ان يبعد الخطاب بمجرد ان يعرف بوجود شخص 
يريد التقدم للزواج 
العلامه الثانيه - كثره الاحتلام 
يحدث هذه العلامه كثراعند من تلبس به الجن العاشق سواء كان
ذكر او انثى وساء كان متزوجا او غير متزوج
فقد يجامع الرجل زوجته ويقضى حاجته ثم ينام ومع
ذلك يحتلم فهذه دلاله على انه متلبس به أمرأه من الجن والعكس 
للمرآه وقد يأتى على هيئه حلم ويأتى فيه الجن العاشق على هيئه
او شكل الزوج او الحبيب او يروا فى المنام انهم فى فرح 
يتزوحون من اشخاص يعرفونهم او لا يعرفونهم قد يكون هذا 
زواج قد تم فى عالم الروحانيات ويعترف به الجن ولا يعرف 
به الانس والشرع لا يعترف به 
*وقد يكون الاحتلام له اسباب طبيعيه كأن يرى النائم ما يثير 
عواطفه او من كثره الاكل فيكون الاحتلام امرأ طبيعيا وليس
كل من يحتلم يكون ممسوسا ولكن أقصد ان يكون 
الاحتلام له شرطان ليكون من الجن 
1-أن يكون ثلاث مرات أو اكثر فى الاسبوع 
2-أن يكون مصاحبا لبعض علامات اللبس الاخر 
العلامه الثالثه - وجود نفس فى الحجره
وهذه العلامه تحدث كثيرا جدا مع النساء المعشوقات ان يشعرن 
بوجود نفس فى الحجره الخاصه بهم وا يشعرن بوجود احد 
يحتضنها وهى نائمه واذا فتحت عينها لاتجد احد وتكون 
دائما لا تجد الغطاء عليها او تحس ان احد يسحبه من
عليها وهذه العلامات للرجال والنساء المعشوقين من الجن 
العلامه الرابعه - كثره النوم 
الرجال والنساء المعشوقين من الجن يشكوا من كثره النوم فقد
يقوم احد منهم بعمل بسيط لا يجهد أحد فى سنه الا انه يحس
بتعب وارهاق وستسلم للنوم (السبب الجن فى منتها الخبث الا
من رحم ربى منهم فهذا العاشق يريد ان يكون حبيبه فى حضنه 
أطول وقت ممكن ولا سبيل لذلك الا النوم ) 
ومن المعلوم ان يكون للنوم اسباب طبيه نتيجه عن خلل
فى بعض وظائف الاعضاءولكنى اقصد ان يكون النوم مصاحب 
لبعض علامات اللبس التى ذكرتها فى درس سابق 
العلامه الخامسه -عدم التحدث مع الجنس الاخر 
من الطبيعى أن يكون العاشق يغير على محبوبته ولكن الجن
لا يفهم معنى الحب الحقيقى ولكن يفهم ان الحب هو التملك الكامل
للحبيب الاستحواذوهو اشد من التملك كما قال تعالى 
( استحوذ عليهم الشيطان فانساهم ذكر الله )
العلامه السادسه - العزله والانطواء 
ومن الاوصاف الواضحه للحالات المعشوقه حب العزله والانطواء 
فيحب الجلوس والسهر بمفرده دائما يأتى على فكره موضوع الجنس 
ويكون بعيد عن الناس وراضى بحياته التى يعيشها ولو كانت بائسه
فى تقدير الاخرين 
العلامه السابعه -
تاتى للمعشوق دائما نغزه بجوار القلب دون اى يفعل مجهود وتعب
فى نهايه العمود الفقرى ووجود علامات وبقع تظهر فى الجسد
دون ان يكون حدث شىء لظهورها وتكون غالبا عند النساء 
فى الناحيه اليسرى من الجسد فى منطقه الفخذ وفى الازرع 
وعند النساء خاصه نلاحظ عدم انتظام مواعيد الطمث الشهرى 
ولابد من توافر علامات من علامات اللبس التى ذكرتها من قبل 
+بعض من هذه العلامات ليست كلها 
العلامه الثامنه والاخيره الظهور والتجسد
فى المراحل المتقدمه لهذا المعشوق يظهر له الجن العاشق 
وعمليه ظهور الجن للبشر وارده فى القرآن والسنه وقد ذكر 
الله فى كتابه مايشير الى ظهور ابليس فى غزوه بدر قال تعالى
(وأذ زين لهم الشيطان اعمالهم وقال لا غالب لكم اليوم من الناس )
سوره الانفال ايه48
وقال عن ابن عباس (جاء ابليس فى يوم بدر فى جند من الشيطان
معه رايته فى صوره سراقه ابن مالك فقال الشيطان للمشركين 
*لا غالب لكم اليوم من الناس وإنى جارلكم *ولما أصطف الناس
أخذ الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبضه من التراب فرمى بها 
وجوه المشركين فولوا مدبرين وأقبل جبريل عليه السلام الى ابليس
فلما رآه وكانت يده فى يد رجل من المشركين نزع يده ثم ولى مدبرا
فقال الرجل ياسراقه أتزعم أنك لنا جار قإنى ارى ما لاترون إنى 
أخاف الله وكذب عدو الله فانه علم انه لا قوه له ولامنعه وذلك عندما
رأى الملائكه
للمزيد من مواضيعي

منقول 
 :Kafara: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## بسمه دبي

*ربي يحفظنا ويحفظ الجميع ان شاء الله 





يعطيييييييييييج العافيه اختي على طرح الموضوووووع*

----------


## نم نم مي

يزاج الله خير معلومـــــــــــــــــات مفيـــــــــده ،،،

----------


## دانة الغراشيب

تسلمييين على الموضوع الاكثر من روعه فعلا معلومات اول مره اسمعها

----------


## ماحد شراتي

الله يحفظ الجميع

يعطيج العااافيه حبوبه

----------


## جنون راك

=)

حياكن خواتي ،،

----------


## سهارى1

هيه والله الله يعافي الجميع

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

الله يعافينا ويحفظ اليميع

----------


## OM DOMH

جزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

الله يحفظنا بعينه اللي ما تنام
يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي على المعلومات القيّمه
واللي اوَّل مرَّه أسمع فيها .. كفيتي و وفيتي
جعلها في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أنسة_سارة

no comments

----------


## ayouti

مشكوره يالغلاا

الله يحفظنا ويبعدنا عنهم

----------


## cute uae

> يزاج الله خير معلومـــــــــــــــــات مفيـــــــــده ،،،

----------


## كيمة براتا

مشكوووره فديتج فعلا موضوووعج حلوووو ....... ويزاج الله خييير

----------


## ام سعيد 2001

الله يعطيج العافيه
اعرف ناس مروا بمثل هذه الاشياء و بعد الله و القرآن الكريم و كثرة الصلاة شفاهم الله من هذا الابتلاء
عافانا الله و اياكم

----------


## فوآغي

اعوذ بالله .. !!

تسلمين الغاليه ع الموضوع

ويعطيج الف عافيه ..

----------


## $مزون$

أعوذ بالله من المس والسحر والعين والحسد 

يزاج الله خير عالموضوع 

يارب تحفظنا منهم

----------


## uae lawyer

يزاج الله خير الغالية  :Smile: 
اللهم انا نعوذ بك من المس و العين و السحر

----------


## وردة اماراتية

اللهم عالم الغيب والشهادة اسالك ان تحمينا و تحفظنا من عين كل شيطان و هامة

----------


## حرفm

بسم الله 
زغت الحين شو بيرقدني ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
بسم الله بسم الله بسم الله
يااارب احفظناااااااااااااااا


انزين وشو علاجه ؟!

----------


## ملكة الاناقة

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## UAEGIRL08

اويه احس ان فيني بعض الاشياء ................  :Frown:  ادعولي

----------


## أم حمدة2008

الله الحافظ من كل شر ... وتسلمين على الموضوع الجيد ...

----------


## bodoor

يعطيج العافية أختي...



دعواتكم لي...

----------


## حبوبةالطايفة

معلومات اول مرة اعرفها ...

يزاج الله خير ، و الله الحافظ الجميع

----------


## Miss_Patchi

يزاج الله خير 

ربي يبعدنا عنهم .... آمين 

موفقه ان شا الله ^^

----------


## بنت مسندم

الله يحفظنا ويحفظ الجميع يااارب يارب يارب


الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ام رآشد

ربي يحفظ الجميع
ويزاج الله الف خير على هالمعلوومات القيمه ^^

----------


## سما الاحزان

مشكوره اختي ع الطرح..

ربي يحفظنا و يحفظ الجميع يا رب

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## بنت قانون

thanx

----------


## Ḿ O Ŋ Д

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..

الله يحفظنااا و يحفظ الجمييييييع*

----------


## محتار قلبي

السلام عليكم 

والله خوفتيني الله يبعدهم عنى وعن المسلمين جميعا 

وتسلمين الغاليه على هذا الموضوع اللي فادنا وعطانا معلومات

----------


## dxb.7

شو العلاج

----------


## المـHــآ

للرفع

----------


## ms. caramel

يامااااامي والله موضوع يخوووف ..

يااارب إحفظنـا من كل سوووء ..

طيب عرفنا المشكله ..

لكن إيش هوا الحل ..

يعني إذا وحده حست إنه عندها هالأعراض

ترقي نفسها ولا حد يرقيها .. ؟!!



جزاكِ الله خير أختي عالموضوع المهـم ..

----------


## yoo0oof

الله يحفظنا ويسلمنا 
بس ابا اعرف هالتلبس بس يصيب المسلمين
الصراحه عمري ماسمعت اجنبي تعرض لمس او تلبس 
اهم شي الواحد من يصبح يقول الاذكار لين يمسي 
وسورة البقره لاااااازم تكون حاضره في البيت 
ما يمر يوم الا وتقرأ بما فيها من خير وبركه

----------


## ~.. مينووونهـ

بــــــــــسم الله علي 

يااااااااااااااريتني ما قريته والله يااااااريت

صرت اخاف 

انا وااااااااااااايد انام واحس بشكات عند قلبي 

ووالله تطلع لي علامات على ايدي وريلي 

مثل القرص جي 

ويوم ايي ارقد احس ان في حد يحضني والله احس مكان دافي ومكان جي عادي هوى الحجره

ويوم قلت حق اهلي يقولون لي عااادي ششي عادي بسم الله انا خفت وااااااااااااايد

----------


## فنون الحب

اعوذ بالله

الله يحفظنا وبيعد عنا الجن والشياطين 

آمييين

----------


## حبة البركة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام داانه

بسم الله خوفتيني
الله يحفظنا انشاالله منهم ويحفظ الامه المسلمه اجمعين

----------


## بنت الزيودي

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## MľăЌ Đҳβ

ربي يحفظنا ويحفظ الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

الله يعافينا ياااااربي

----------


## بطه22

هاي خرافات ودجل

ماورد في القرآن او الحديث عن هذا الكلام

----------


## ملكة الأزياء

مشكوره والله استفدة من الموضوع اسأل الله ان يشافينا وشافي المسلمين جميعا

----------


## صوت الشعب

اليوم الاحد 23/10/2011 - 25/11/1432

باقي خمسة ايام للتذكير بفضلها

بتبدا يوم الجمعة

ذكري المسلمين ذكرج الله بالشهادة

حملة صيام عشرة من ذي الحجة جداول العبادات وفضلها انشروها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=989459

----------


## mzajeah

يماااااااااه >< 


في اشياء صااارت لي شو اسوي

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

الله يحفظنا من الششر

----------


## qamar uae

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## نقنوقة

الله يشفي كل مبتلى

----------


## شمس الغربيه

سبحان الله .. ولا اله الا الله

----------


## امونه ^^

خخخخ

آقوولج انا من يومي اشك اني ملبووسه 60 % من الي قلتيه موجود حالياآ
احيانا كنت انش من رقاآدي اجوف خدووش بصدري واحيانا انش من رقاآدي يتراولي اجوف شي اسود جدامي
و و و و الخ 

خطيبي الاول كرهته بشكل مو طبيعي
والحين خططبي الحالي كان يعيبني بس الحين صرت اشك فيه
دايما احللم انه يخووني  :Big Grin:  او ما يبيني حزتها اكرهه

>< ها قبل بس الحين ماادري عادي احسس الامور طييبة 

^___^

----------


## تسونامي

أعوذ بالله من المس والسحر والعين والحسد 

يزاج الله خير عالموضوع 

يارب تحفظنا منهم

----------


## الفدعانية

كلامج صج والله......

----------


## om dana2012

مشكورة عالنقل

----------

